# Tarjeta de adquisición de datos



## BECA (Abr 12, 2006)

Hola a Todos!!!

Necesito diseñar una DAQ de 8 canales de 12 bits utilizando un ADC,  me pueden sugerir alguno?... lo voy a comunicar por puerto serie.

Gracias


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Abr 13, 2006)

Hola!!

Perdona, pero no entendí muy bien!

Necesitas un Convertidor Analogo->Digital o digital-> análogo o ambos?

8 canales simultaneos?  o pueden ser multiplexados?

Frecuencia máxima?

O por lo menos la intensión:  audio, video,  instrumentación?

A lo mejor con la información te pueda ayudar un poco mejor.  Hay muchas opciones

Saludos,

El P@n@


----------



## MaMu (Abr 13, 2006)

BECA dijo:
			
		

> Hola a Todos!!!
> 
> Necesito diseñar una DAQ de 8 canales de 12 bits utilizando un ADC,  me pueden sugerir alguno?... lo voy a comunicar por puerto serie.
> 
> Gracias



Busca por el Google, la tarjeta ADQ12, es una interface que cumple con tus requerimientos y de muy facil construccion.


----------



## okcomputer (Abr 13, 2006)

Seria importante conocer culaes son tus necesidades, sobre todo de velocidad y respuesta, para la mayoria de las aplicaciones podrias utilizar el DAC0808 de national semiconductor, pero si estas diseñando para broadcasting ( De video o algo por el estilo) deberias apuntar mas alto, tanto como a una FPGA, espero haber sido de ayuda.....  suerte....


----------



## Fierros (Abr 14, 2006)

Hola yo tengo un circuito no se si alguien lo vio alguna ves.. pero es para las tarjetas de las maquinas de colectivo.. eh conseguido un aparato para leer tarjetas y quisiera saber si me podrian ayudar a conectarlo a algun puerto del pc y poder modificar las tarjetas.. no se si se entiende.. tarjetas por ejemplo las de playland o las de los videos juegos mas facil.. bueno ante todo muchas gracias a todos por tener mucha paciencia... pero yo se que les gusta la electronica..
buehn basta de discurso.. ja
salu2


----------



## BECA (Abr 19, 2006)

Hola eduardo!!

Necesito un Convertidor Analogo->Digital . 
La idea es poder sensar diferentes mediciones a la vez, (que las 8 mediciones las pueda ver en pantalla "al mismo tiempo" )  se va a utilizar para diferentes prácticas de instrumentaciòn electrónica.
Saludos,

Gracias


----------



## Fierros (Abr 19, 2006)

nadie sabe no????


----------



## Teresita (Jun 2, 2010)

Buenas tardes

Si si alguien me pudiera ayudar en el reconocimiento de tarjetas en matlab??
en verdad
gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 2, 2010)

Teresita dijo:


> Si si alguien me pudiera ayudar en el reconocimiento de tarjetas en matlab??
> en verdad



  
Y que se supone que querés hacer? MATLAB trae "drivers" para varias tarjetas comerciales.

Si vos usás una no-reconocida por Matlab, vas a tener que hacer toda la bola de escribir un driver para comunicarte con ella mas algunas S-Functions para hablar con el driver y/o la tarjeta, mas las plantillas de expansión in-line del código de la S-Function si usas algún Real Time Target con la tarjeta, mas.....es una larga historia


----------

